# Swiss's Dark Elves (Project in Progress) Pic heavy!



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Executioner (just the one done)

















Black Guard (just the one done)









Warriors

























Dark Riders (I'm very proud of these)

















Bolt Thrower









Cold One Knights









This was a specific conversion for a painting contest between a fellow member on another website. Basically it is the cold blooded banner. I took some time making this look evil.


----------



## Minigiant (Mar 15, 2008)

Not sure about the 2 colours together

but you have painted them realy well

whats next in the pipeline?


----------



## JerryDaMouse (Feb 28, 2009)

!!!!!! how do you get those pictures that size? Imageshack? Photobucket?
BTW nice work +rep


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

That's pretty well painted, and the images are clear. I'm not a big fan of the green, though I must admit that it looks awesome on the Dark Riders. Good work Swissdictator, + rep from me as well.k:
(whoa, you've already got more rep than your post count. That's good work indeed!)


----------



## AM. (Jun 16, 2009)

Those elves look really cohesionated. Nice work and keep it up!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

Thanks for the compliments! I knew the Green would be different, but I don't do well with Purples. Plus a blue/green army is something I always wanted. Since I'm going with the whole invading Lustria theme, I can make the green work thankfully. I'm liking how it is turning out as it adds a nice 'pop' to the army.

I just need new batteries for the camera...


Right now I'm finishing up the Cold One Knight unit, and then I shall paint up another unit of warriors.

After that, I'm not sure. Probably another unit of cross bows and a bolt thrower for two small units... as I work in units (with the exception of a few to test the scheme). I keep pushing the Black Guard back. Some characters will be done soon. 



I have some cool conversions thought up to fit the whole invading Lustria theme.

Cauldron:
Since I can't see them lugging that giant thing around, and I am not a fan of the figure, I was thinking of making a small diorama on a chariot base. A small skink spawning pool being tainted. A witch elf holding down a skink while an executioner kills it. A pile of skinks to one side, their blood spreading through the spawning pool... corrupting it.


Chariots:
Since chariots don't fit a jungle to well... I'm thinking of having the crew riding the cold ones, pulling a cart behind them. In this cart will be a cage, with some captured skinks inside... being taken away to their fate.

Corsairs:
Not so much a conversion as an approach. I will be painting the cloaks as if they were skinned from lizardmen, keep in mind the lizard carcasses/slaves I will be using will be green... and either blue or black scales.


Much later on I will make a display board with a jungle along the sides. There will be a river running through it. Along the battle there will be a skirmish. Some skinks and saurus fighting some Dark Elf warriors. One warrior will be smashing their spear through the roof of a Saurus warriors mouth. Just like one of the images in the Dark Elf book which inspired me.


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

I love the ideas of the conversions, and the models are well painted. +Rep for that. Unfortunately, I'm not convinced by the lime green (Scorpion is it?) highlighting the black...I like a subtler approach personally, not models that scream like that. That's personal preference though, and is not a criticism, by any means.


----------



## squeek (Jun 8, 2008)

I like the green actually, looks different and seems to work well with the evil aura of Dark Elves. Keep it up!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

TheKingElessar: No worries, I can see how people wouldn't be a fan of the choice, I just hope they like how I did it with the the colors I have chosen. My Chaos Dwarfs are much more subtle, so it's nice to have an army that really draws attention. It's nice as it makes painting armies a little more varied.

@squeek: Thanks! 



Thanks for everyone else who has given me rep, that is very nice of you! I also fixed one image to link to the pic of the bolt thrower as opposed to the dark riders it used to link to. Oops! At least it didn't link to something goofy... like a picture of my dog...


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

2nd Warrior unit (all female). I have one warrior unit that is all male, and a second that is all female.



























Up next: Shades and/or Black Guard. I need to get some metal bases for the shades so I can make use of my magnetic storage system (and to give them a little extra weight to the bases).

My goal is to have much of the army done as I can when I move out of the dorms, with my history degree!


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## forestreverie (Sep 10, 2009)

Looking good so far. the word Serpent comes to mind for some reason when looking at these guys. 
Placing them on a table opposite my High Elves would look awesome I think.
Theyre much darker green with neutral brown robes.

The Cold Ones look awesome


----------



## pchandler43 (Nov 28, 2008)

I have to say, that green is not a tone I would ever think of putting on a Dark Elf army. However, I believe you have pulled it off spectacularly! They look great!:victory: + rep


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)




----------



## Fumble Tumble (Oct 3, 2008)

that skull made me laugh..... could you give us some close ups of the banner bearer im interested in him


----------



## Salio (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow! You paint very fast, and well! Keep up the great work. I like the table though (besides the skull... still a little confused by that).


----------



## swissdictator (Jun 20, 2009)

@FumbleTumble: Which standard? The Lizard on the stick, BSB, or a different one?

@Saillo: Thanks! I took a month off due to family stuff (good things thankfully), so I was worried if I'd get them done in time. Plus I did some work on some Skaven for the (now) released book.


I'm going to a tournament this weekend where the emphasis is fluff. I hope I made a fluffy army that has a very strong theme, but people seem to be saying as much.


Here's what will be on display next to my army.


----------

